# Big rare fish



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

This guy has been trying to sell his big puffer fish for some time now. I don't know if someone from the club will be interested in it but Tony Esfeld suggested to post about it.

I know that Ricky will say something about frying it but I bet the fish is very cool kept alive too.

Personally I think a pet store should buy it.

DFW Marine Aquarium Society :: View topic - This fish is for sale....

--Nikolay


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Could someone find out a few more details about the fish? Such as, how old it is, what it eats, what fish would be good tankmates (and what fish wouldn't), what size tank it would need to be in, etc. You can't post a reply without joining so I'm hoping that someone that is a member could do the asking. That is a very cool fish!

I have some friends that have a tank that houses a couple fairly large parrot fish, a couple large cichlids of some sort, and a catfish. I sent the link to the forum to them but I'm sure these are a few things that they would like to know.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

done...see the thread for updates


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

Pedro, thank you very much for following through for me. 

Unfortunately, my friends that I thought might be interested, decided that they don't want to add anymore fish at this time. They only have a 75 gal. and it's already pretty crowded. 

It sounds like a really neat fish and wish I had room to keep it, but unfortunately I have no room for any more tanks and I don't think it would be a good idea to put it in with my discus.

I hope he finds a good home for Smoochie and if I think of anybody else, I'll be sure to pass that on.

Kathy


----------

